

Former Microsoft Exec Decides to Sell Weed - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2012/12/former-microsoft-exec-decides-to-just-sell-weed-instead/

======
notjustanymike
Users should expect to see lots of pretty colors while being confused when
presented with a choice. Just like Windows 8.

~~~
swohns
Now we know where the inspiration came from!

------
jlarocco
I was semi-seriously thinking about doing almost the same thing here in
Colorado.

The general assembly still has to nail down the details, and the federal
government hasn't said what they're going to do, so it's still mostly an idea.
Depending on how those play out, I'm going to look into it a little more.

In any case, I doubt it'll make me rich, but I think I could make enough money
to quit my day job.

~~~
danielweber
On one hand, the barrier to entry from competitors is very small.

On the other hand, most of your competitors are going to be smoking pot.

------
veb
>> Starting on December 6th, it will be legal for Washington residents over 21
to possess marijuana

What? Is it actually legalisation or decriminalisation?

Either way, it's progress.

~~~
cleverjake
legalisation.

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/07/us-usa-
marijuana-l...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/07/us-usa-marijuana-
legalization-idUSBRE8A602D20121107)

------
vitorarins
Have you noticed the Macbook in the right-bottom corner?

~~~
gte910h
He hasn't worked at MS for 3 years. He's been the CEO of
<http://www.facebook.com/findood> for that period.

I would not be surprised if everyone there used macbooks, even if they had
windows installed on them.

------
driverdan
Less provocative headline: "Entrepreneur Sees Opportunity And Announces Intent
To Start New Business"

------
Estragon
I'm slightly confused about all of this. The DEA can still come after dealers,
no?

~~~
cleverjake
Yep - But look to the Volstead_Act[1].

Its not whether or not it is illegal, its whether or not they want to / have
the power to enforce it.

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volstead_Act#Enforcement_and_im...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volstead_Act#Enforcement_and_impact)

